# papa de año (variedad Andigena)



## bilakbokis

¿Como se traduce al inglés "papa de año"? Es otra manera de llamar a las papas del Grupo Andígena.  Otra variedad es la del Grupo Phureja, también llamada papa criolla, lo cual traduje como "native potato".  Desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Vampiro

Maybe "late (or early) season potatoes".
Cheers.
_


----------



## bilakbokis

Hmm, interesting.  what makes you think that? Are there varaibles from different seasons? Unfortunately in the ms it is not discriminated as early or late season potatoes to confirm this.


----------



## Vampiro

Papa del año = papa de la temporada.
That's why.
But maybe I'm wrong.
_


----------



## phantom2007

Creo que comercialmente se diferencia la patata de conservación (que proviene de la cosecha anterior) de la patata nueva o patata temprana,  presente en el mercado cuando se acaba de cosechar y que se superpone con la anterior. La primera sería la "de año", que resulta contrario a la idea de Vampiro.  Pero no estoy muy seguro de esto, es un hilo a investigar un poco más.

Sugiero usar "patata" en vez de "papa" en las búsquedas por Google y demás buscadores, porque el modismo latinoamericano produce muchos enlaces a la cabeza de la iglesia católica.


----------



## Vampiro

Jamás en los años que llevo comiendo papas he escuchado el término “papa de año”, sí “papa del año”, que es lo habitual para referirse a la de la última cosecha, la de la temporada actual; por eso propuse lo que propuse y por eso dije que quizá esté equivocado, pero me parece que hay un error de tipografía en esa frase.
En cuanto a “papa/patata”, dependerá del público al que vaya dirigido el escrito en cuestión, lo normal en América es “papa” y nadie se confunde con el señor que vive en el Vaticano.
_


----------



## bilakbokis

Muchas gracias pro los intentos de llegar a una respuesta.  Papa de año es parte de una terminología técnica, ya que el trabajo que estoy traduciendo es sobre genética de un virus que ataca a diferentes variedades.  No es la terminología que usaríamos en la verdulería y por eso lo puse en este foro de terminología especializada.  Yo tampoco había escuchado de Grupo Andígena (la papa de año) o Grupo Phureja (papa criolla) pero no creo que sea un error de tipografía ya que está repetido por todo el manuscrito.  Es verdad que es un término extraño.  Acabo de entregar el trabajo planteando mi duda, voy a ver que me dicen y lo reporto aquí.  Tal vez sirva en el futuro!

Gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## phantom2007

A ver, no lo tomes a mal, ya sé que lo usual en América es "papa" y no "patata". También en el sur de España usan "papa" y nadie se molesta.

Solo que si pones "papa  de año o del año" en Google te saldrán casi todos enlaces referentes a los papas de la iglesia, los concilios, etc. Si pones "patata" no salen. Esa era mi sugerencia.  Google sí que se confunde con ese señor que dices.

Yo por mi parte doy por terminada mi participación en este hilo, no me gusta el estilo que está tomando  y porque igualmente no puedo aportar nada más.


----------



## bilakbokis

phantom2007,
Muchas gracias por tu participación en mi pregunta.  yo sí aprecié realmente el comentario.  Voy a probar como decís, porque con papa de año no conseguí nada.  

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

'Papa' en el sur de España, y también en Canarias. Aquí, papas nuevas, papas bonitas, papas arrugás,... y papas del año a las de la temporada o año en curso, lo mismo que las patatas del año. En el mercado veo con cartel de 'Patata nueva' a la del principio de temporada.
Aclaro: La papa arrugá no lo está por ser de una cosecha anterior, sino por haber sido hervida sin pelar y en agua cargada de sal o incluso en agua de mar; generalmente papa bonita, del país.


----------



## Vampiro

Mucha sensibilidad en este hilo.
Sólo dije objetivamente que el uso de un término o del otro dependerá del público al cual vaya dirigido, frase que por lo demás se ha repetido ad-vomitum en estos foros.  Si se trata de las búsquedas en Google también es muy relativo, porque _Google.es_ no entrega, en principio, los mismos resultados que _Google.cl_ o cualquier otro, ya que adaptan el buscador a la terminología local.
Si algo me hubiese molestado lo notarían, créanme.
Repecto al aporte de Manuel, por acá también es habitual hablar de "papa nueva" para referirse a la del año, o "papa vieja" para del año anterior, pero en ese caso no se dice "papa del año pasado", sólo se usa "vieja".
Por otro lado, y aunque sea terminología técnica, "papa de año" sigue sin decirme nada, y menos aún en contraposición a "papa criolla", pero... cada rubro con lo suyo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## k-in-sc

_Solanum tuberosum_ (tetraploid): Irish potato (common potato)
_Solanum phureja _(diploid): Phureja potato


----------



## Vampiro

k-in-sc said:


> _Solanum tuberosum_ (tetraploid): Irish potato (common potato)
> _Solanum phureja _(diploid): Phureja potato


Papas originarias de Chiloé, en Chile.
Existen 286 variedades autóctonas.

_


----------



## k-in-sc

*Andigena.* This is the potato immediately ancestral to the potato of commerce. To most botanists the two are the same species, but to nonspecialists they look vastly different. In Latin America, this is not a “lost” crop: from northern Argentina to Venezuela, as well as on mountainsides in Central America and the Mexican cordillera, it is perhaps the best-known potato. However, there is little or no commercial cultivation of it anywhere else.  
Of all the traditional potatoes of the Andes, andigena (usually pronounced an-_di_-je-na in English) potatoes produce the largest tubers. They are rounder, shallower eyed, and more uniform in shape than those of the other neglected species. They come in a range of pigments from yellow to black. They are firm and nutritious: protein levels up to 12 percent on a dry-weight basis have been recorded, which is higher than that of modern commercial varieties (about 8–10 percent). Like all potatoes, they are high in vitamin C. This overall superiority in culinary properties and nutritional values, however, is offset by susceptibility to late blight. Although yields are often low, there are varieties yielding up to 30 tons per hectare. 
Of all Andean potatoes, this species shows the greatest diversity, with 2,500 distinct native varieties. It is a tetraploid, believed to have sprung from_ Solanum stenotomum_ through chromosome doubling or by hybridization with another wild species,_ Solanum sparsipilum_. It produces fertile seed.

http://www.nap.edu/openbook.php?record_id=1398&page=98


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Papas originarias de Chiloé, en Chile.
> Existen 286 variedades autóctonas.
> 
> _


¡ 286 variedades ! Incluso recordando que la papa/patata es de origen andino, me sorprende un número tan alto, aunque no dudo de lo que dice Vampiro, que tiene bien ganado crédito. Solo tengo noticias de las patatas agria, bartina, bimonda, cantante, fábula, frisa, inca, marka, mundial, incola, obelix, spunta y xantia, aparte de las que ya se han mencionado que no sé si son propiamente variedades o nombres usuales de alguna de ellas.


----------



## vicdark

Sólo como información adicional sobre el  número de variedades de papa en dos países andinos.

http://www.eldiario.net/noticias/20...ariedades-de-papa-existentes-en-bolivia-para-

http://wiki.sumaqperu.com/es/La_papa


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, a lot more than 286 ...


----------



## Vampiro

k-in-sc said:


> Yeah, a lot more than 286 ...


For sure.
I was talking only about Chiloé, an isla in the south of Chile
_


----------

